# [SOLVED] New laptop won't connect to wireless network



## HotwheelinBetty

I bought an HP G62 laptop for my husband today, I wanted to get it set up before he gets home Sunday morning. I brought it home to set up as much as I could without having his current dinosaur laptop with me to get his files and virus software etc from. The first thing I attempted to do was connect to the network to download things like Firefox. I'm the tech savvy one in the house, and I have never had issues like this before.

Computer: HP G62 Notebook
OS: Windows & Home Premium 64-bit
Wireless Router: 2Wire provided by AT&T with my U-verse service
Wireless Adapter: Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi adapter

Problem: It finds the network, which has a strong signal, and asks me for my security key, which I provide, and it immediately tells me it can't connect to the network. This baffles me because I am able to run my laptop, my sons laptop, the xBox 360, and our iPhones on this network, so I know the network is OK, but it just won't connect.

I got this report when I ran the diagnostic:

_Driver installation test

This test is to check the radio driver installation.

The radio's registry keys are OK.

Nic name. . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter

Driver name . . . . . . . : ATHRX

Driver path . . . . . . . : C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\athrx.sys

Driver version. . . . . . : 8.0.0.316

Active Profile Name . . : Not Found



The radio driver has been installed.







Card insertion test

This test is to check the card insertion.



The card has been inserted.







Card enable test

This test is to check if the radio/driver is enabled.



The radio has been enabled.







Association test

This test is to check your client adapter's association to an access point.

Link Status . . . . . . . : Not Associated



Your client adapter is not associated to an access point.

Configure the radio card and set SSID and other properties.





Authentication test

This test is to check authentication.



Authentication test bypassed, because authentication is not in use.







Network test

This test is to check your network settings.

Your IP address: 0.0.0.0.



You have not configured your computer to use the client adapter.

Use the Network icon in the System Preferences application

to set the network configuration for your client adapter._


I added the red, it's the things I don't understand, I'm not sure what they mean by not associated, and how do I associate it. It says authentication isn't being used, does that refer to a password/key, because I do have one of those and I entered it and it still won't connect. How do I set the network configuration for my client adapter?

Any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated, I'm at a loss here and quickly running out of "daylight" so to speak when it comes to him getting home. Thanks.


----------



## Ai_Lang

*Re: New laptop won't connect to wireless network*

Go to your main computer (the one that the router and modem are connected to) and access your router settings. Open Internet explorer and type in 192.168.1.1 in the address bar. If you've never done this before your login and password will be
admin
admin

Check your wireless settings to make sure they match up with the laptop's. Your router may have it set to "N-wireless only" whereas the laptop may only have B or G-wireless.


----------



## Ai_Lang

*Re: New laptop won't connect to wireless network*

Oh ya, another thing to try. On the new laptop click on the signal bars at the bottom right.
>Open Network and Sharing centre
>Manage Wirless Connections
>Delete/remove every connection there is.

Now manually try to connect to your network again. I had a problem similar to this once. Sometimes all it takes is a "fresh start", so to speak.


----------



## HotwheelinBetty

*Re: New laptop won't connect to wireless network*



Ai_Lang said:


> Go to your main computer (the one that the router and modem are connected to) and access your router settings. Open Internet explorer and type in 192.168.1.1 in the address bar. If you've never done this before your login and password will be
> admin
> admin
> 
> Check your wireless settings to make sure they match up with the laptop's. Your router may have it set to "N-wireless only" whereas the laptop may only have B or G-wireless.


The router is set for the same thing the laptop is, and there are no profiles to delete because I haven't managed to actually connect to anything yet. When I try to manually create a profile, it doesn't even show up as an option in the list of networks to connect to. I'm to the point where I am just going to bite the bullet and return the computer to the store for a different one.:4-dontkno


----------



## 2xg

*Re: New laptop won't connect to wireless network*

Welcome to TSF,

Disable any Firewall or Security Software installed from the laptop for now.
Manually add your SSID (wireless network). Here's How.

If above suggestion didn't work pls. provide a detail ipconfig /all => in run or search box type cmd, run as Admin press enter. Open up a command prompt then Copy and Paste these ipconfig /all >c:\ipconfig.txt . Please attach the .txt file to be found in your Local Disk 'C' on your next post.


----------



## HotwheelinBetty

*Re: New laptop won't connect to wireless network*

Thank you everyone for your suggestions.

I took it to Geek Squad yesterday and since I had just purchased it, it didn't cost me anything. Turns out the problem was the pre-installed Norton software. I had removed it using the uninstall software in the control panel, instead of using the Norton removal tool. After running the Norton removal tool, we are now able to get online no problem with the new laptop. I appreciate all of your recommendations.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: New laptop won't connect to wireless network*

We did appreciate the update.

Glad that your computer is now able to wireless connect after uninstalling Norton.

You're Welcome.


----------



## Ai_Lang

*Re: New laptop won't connect to wireless network*

*shakes head*

Why does Norton always seem to cause more problems than it solves...


----------



## Schluter

Now manually try to connect to your network again. I had a problem similar to this once. Sometimes all it takes is a "fresh start", so to speak.


----------

